# Hello everybody !



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi,
I'll introduce myself. I am Martin and coming from the Netherlands. I am driving my second 200sx but don't know for sure how my model is called overseas. A 240sx looks the same but has a smaller front. Take a look at a picture of it :

my ride 
my ride

Something about the car : It is an 1989 200sx with a 1.8 Turbo engine. Motor have had an revision and a brand new turbo last year. I bought these because i wrecked my red one against a Volvo and those cars are massive! I hit the corner of the back of the Volvo exactly with my right headlight. Damage was about 3000 Euro.....200 more and i had the grey one.
I still have the red one for parts. The Turbo was brand new but the rest of the red one is not as good as the Grey one.

The grey one is in top condition. All books, servicesheets are with it. Also the manual of the buid in 'Acoustic Zoom'! The inside is like new. I was lucky and bought the car from someone with a sx-heart on the right place.

I am go to search the forum for sone answers and if i can't find what i'm looking for, i will post a question.

Greetings from sunny (!) Holland,

Martin
TYBY


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome to the site!

Where at in the Netherlands are you? I was in Maastricht in August.

Take some pictures of your car, I'm sure we'd all love to see it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm coming from the coast, near Den Haag.

Anyone know mods for the headlights ? There is a switch for pop-up-and-down both lights but i want to make separate switches for left and right. Just for fun.

Martin


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

welcome tyby!! Very nice 200SX (S13 240SX over here). There is another mod for the headlights, called the sleepy-eye mod. The headlights stay partially open, instead of closing all the way. I don't know how it's done, though. I have an S14 '96 USDM 240SX, so I haven't learned much about the S13 yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanx for the compliment. 

Hihihi, sleepy eyes ! That is fun. 
I have not checked the whole forum, so maybe there is someone who knows that trick.

If the weather is better, i'll take more pictures !


----------

